
Microsoft Co-Founder Paul Allen Dies at 65 - dknecht
https://www.thedailybeast.com/microsoft-co-founder-paul-allen-dies-at-65
======
pcunite
See here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18224227](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18224227)

------
baldfat
Sad to see the news. I always wondered where Microsoft would have been
technology wide if he stayed as CEO.

